# Sleeping with or without clothes



## 1lonelyguy (Oct 5, 2014)

I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

1lonelyguy said:


> I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


*Nothing wrong with it whatsoever!

Most of the time I'm in sleep shorts and shirt, but I have had absolutely no problem, in either my prior married or my current single life, going  au naturale  during the summer, or after I've gotten lucky, or just whenever the spirit moves me!*


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 26, 2016)

If I had a body like Kim K, absolutely! But I have the body of Tess Holiday (maybe slightly smaller), soooo... Yeah. No nude sleeping for me. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HurtWithHope (Nov 21, 2016)

I sleep naked whether I'm with someone or not, it's more for comfort rather than intimacy. I've yet to be with a man who also sleeps in the nude. They've all been shirtless in boxers or basketball shorts. I don't find it awkward either way, but the one drawback to skin to skin sleeping is you sweat on each other, and I've oftentimes woken up in the middle of the night when either he or I rolled away from spooning and sticky skin rips away like Velcro lol


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife and I usually slept naked before we had kids. For the past 14 years she wears pajamas and I wear sleep shorts (no shirt, can't deal with that!). In a few years, once the kids go to college, we might go back to naked. 

My daughters USUALLY knock before entering, but they sometimes forget. Since a I'm always hot, I'm usually out of the sheets at least partially, so I have to be particular in this regard. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Since childhood my preference had been sleeping nude (a comfort thing). All of gals in my life have not. My now wife of 10 years did start out sleeping with me wearing a tee & panties but 2 years ago started sleeping in the buff. She admits it feels less constricting.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We sleep sleep nude all the time, except when it gets cold.

Then I sleep with a top on because my shoulders will get cold and wake me up. 

Sometimes I sleep with fuzzy socks on because my feet get cold a lot.

I love the intimacy of being able to feel my husband's skin.

One thing I think factors into it for me is that we have a balanced sex life, so I don't associate sleeping nude with him pawing me and looking for sex. We still manage 2 or 3 times a week but it allows me to associate sleeping nude with intimacy.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I always used to sleep in just panties and spoon my H from behind for warmth. Him spooning me is not comfortable because I'm much smaller and feel crushed. But we haven't gone to bed at the same time in a couple of years. I started falling asleep at 9:30-10 pm. He will stay up on his laptop for a couple more hours. So now I get cold and have a t-shirt or tank top on too.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

1lonelyguy said:


> I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


If she doesn't want to do it, I don't think she is going to change her mind. Awkward, how? Have you asked? Do you two have a great sex life?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I like to wear a tee shirt at least to bed, and my fiance wears no shirt, and boxers. lol We both like to have something on when sleeping, it's just a comfort thing when sleeping. I don't think it's unusual OP, you and your wife just like different things when sleeping.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

For me it depends. I usually where a pair of shorts. In the summer I go shirtless but wear a t-shirt when it is colder out. If I am sleeping with someone else (I hate to admit it) but it depends. If I am at her place, I will sleep nude because I don't have to worry about leaving a sticky mess on her sheets. If it is at my place I will usually put on shorts just so I don't get my top sheets and blankets dirty.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I prefer sleeping nude together, but DH likes to wear boxers because he feels insecure when sleeping nude. It's like he thinks the goblins are going to come along and steal his package or something. Once in a while, if he's really tired after sex, he won't put his boxers back on and I get my happy nude sleep cuddles.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

1lonelyguy said:


> I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


It depends on how warm it is. We nearly always sleep nude unless the weather is really cold. I would be far too hot most nights if I wore anything as I am a person who doesn't usually feel the cold.

You do what you like and let her do what she likes is my opinion.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Meloetta said:


> If I had a body like Kim K, absolutely! But I have the body of Tess Holiday (maybe slightly smaller), soooo... Yeah. No nude sleeping for me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Why not? It doesn't matter what you look like when you are in bed, and I don't see Kim k as attractive anyway.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Everyone farts in their sleep.

When we fart, we atomize and release particles of feces and anal fluid. We also expel methane gas. 

When a man goes to urinate and shakes off, there is usually just a tiny bit of urine still left in the urethra. It comes out later. 

Women will sometimes dribble a little urine, especially those who've had children, when they cough, laugh or sneeze. 

Women sometimes leak a little menstrual fluid mixed with blood even with the protection of a tampon. 

I've slept naked. It's a little uncomfortable unless the sheets are flannel. Maybe the highest quality cotton would feel good, or silk? I don't have either. 

I always wonder what I'd do if there was a fire and I had to run out. 

I wear sleep shorts and a light tee shirt. My air conditioner makes it comfortable to do so in the summer. If it didn't, it still would catch more sweat than the sheets. 

To each his or her own. I enjoy feeling a soft body next to mine, but it isn't even necessary. A comforting woman is more than skin deep. In fact, it's easier to fall asleep if I'm not horny because she is naked and I can feel her soft body.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

In the first 15 years of our marriage when we slept in the same bed, we both slept naked. Then I got a job that required that I wake up early and received faxes and phone calls all hours of the night since my business was in Hong Kong with a 12 hour time difference. Plus I snore and have sleep apnea which requires a machine to be running all night. That and I was away from home living in hotels for 3 months out of the year and separate bedrooms made sense. Some think that is terrible but it has no effect on our 44 year marriage other than better sleep for both of us.

We did what worked for the both of us and in your case, you should do the same. If it bother's your wife for you to sleep naked, then don't. I got used to wearing boxer shorts and a tee shirt to sleep if for no other reason than to keep my sheets cleaner. However, whether it be with girlfriends or my wife, we both slept naked in my younger days.


----------



## 1lonelyguy (Oct 5, 2014)

Livvie said:


> If she doesn't want to do it, I don't think she is going to change her mind. Awkward, how? Have you asked? Do you two have a great sex life?


I think she feels more comfortable in clothing, though she is uncomfortable just being nude due to some body image issues. She also says she has a fear of having to rush to get up unexpectedly.

Sex life is meh. We both enjoy it, but I would like to have sex a lot more often. I really enjoy intimacy, sexual and non-sexual. She has admitted that she sometimes avoids intimacy because it might lead to sex.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Meloetta said:


> If I had a body like Kim K, absolutely! But I have the body of Tess Holiday (maybe slightly smaller), soooo... Yeah. No nude sleeping for me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What does it matter? You're in your bed sleeping. No one but your SO will see and I'd hope that they'd love you naked no matter what you look like.

Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't like sleeping without my boxers on (outside of that not much else since I pretty much run like a furnace). Plus, if my W slept naked she would get bothered a lot more by me, not sure if that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## chrysanthemum (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't like to sleep naked because I become subconsciously aware of it in my dreams and they turn into those "naked in public" nightmares. Then I wake up in a cold sweat and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

@2ntnuf - that was just a tad bit too much reality. 

I've tried sleeping nude but it's uncomfortable. So it's sleeping pants or shorts and a shirt.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

We wear sweats to bed. It's too damn cold not to. Sometimes I will even wear a hat and gloves.

In the summer I wear men's boxers and a tshirt or tank top.

STBXH sleeps nude year round or in just his briefs. I hated it because he has really bad acne all over his entire body and it felt awful against my skin.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Haiku said:


> @2ntnuf - that was just a tad bit too much reality.
> 
> I've tried sleeping nude but it's uncomfortable. So it's sleeping pants or shorts and a shirt.


There's nothing like the plain hard truth. Is there? :grin2:


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

1lonelyguy said:


> I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


I don't know about awkwardness, yet I can relate that when I first started dating my wife, she wore pyjamas for the first few nights, until I told her it felt better sleeping naked. As a consequence close to 21 years later she still sleeps naked almost all of the time.



2ntnuf said:


> I always wonder what I'd do if there was a fire and I had to run out.


Which reminds me, back in 1996 my now wife and I went to the Sydney Opera House, to see Crowded House do their so called Farewell to the World Concert. When it ended we couldn't get a taxi or a bus back because they were full and didn't bother with a train, so we walked the 7km back to her place and after a long day went to sleep naked.

Then at some point in the AM I was woken up by all of these voices outside her bedroom door (she lived in a share house), they were Fire Brigade people saying it's all clear and the fire was out. Anyway being butt naked and knowing that if there had been a fire, opening the door would let crap in so I didn't disturb my partner and went back to sleep.

As it turned out the place was a mess because, one of the girls had knocked a candle over in her room, which hit the curtains and then made a terrible mess of the room and hallway. The funny thing was no one checked on us, because they thought we were still out. As an aside I thought it was funny one of my mates was one of the guys who attended that fire.



2ntnuf said:


> To each his or her own. I enjoy feeling a soft body next to mine, but it isn't even necessary. A comforting woman is more than skin deep. In fact, it's easier to fall asleep if I'm not horny because she is naked and I can feel her soft body.


Sleeping naked has always been the norm for me whether alone or mutually with all of my long term sexual relationships. So sleeping next to a naked woman in and of itself doesn't generate a rise as such. So falling asleep has never been an issue.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

No hijack, just want to say hello @Personal!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Haiku said:


> No hijack, just want to say hello @Personal!


Hi @Haiku, I hope your weekend is going well.

I'm home alone at the moment since my wife and kids are visiting the mother-in-law, so it's TAM right now and the Xbox shortly.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Personal said:


> Sleeping naked has always been the norm for me whether alone or mutually with all of my long term sexual relationships. So sleeping next to a naked woman in and of itself doesn't generate a rise as such. So falling asleep has never been an issue.


Glad you didn't get hurt from the fire.

Great story.

Well, I guess I just enjoy the soft skin of a woman touching mine. :wink2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Naked isn't ok but we like to sleep Nekkid. Sexier that way. Plus if the urge hits you don't have to waste time taking anything off. Midnight or morning wood is good!!!!


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

1lonelyguy said:


> I really enjoy sleeping in the nude with my wife, especially below the waist. She hates it. I find it to be uniquely intimate, and almost as bonding as sexual intercourse, but she says it's awkward and won't do it. I respect her feelings, but I don't get the awkwardness. Can anyone give me insight here? Has anyone felt this way and come to enjoy sleeping in the nude with a spouse?


Why don't you make a compromise with your wife. You can sleep naked during the weekend?

As much as I love sex (which I don't get anymore), I still like to sleep with my PJs on because I feel something is missing if I don't.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

With kids that like to come into the bed after 6am, we both keep some clothing on. She has a night gown with no panties and I wear boxer briefs. still hot and lets me slip in it easily.

If we are without kids, no clothes absolutely. Only way to go!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

we sleep naked every night, kids or no kids at home.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband always sleeps in the nude..I almost do...I like a long nightie, as we retire to the bedroom earlier, lock the kids out... I may be up & about to check on things...but when I slip in bed.. I remove the top shoulders …falling to my waste as we cuddle....so its skin to skin...when I sleep I like part of the gown in between my legs...

I love reaching for him in the middle of the night...and when he spoons..he lifts up my gown...just something about that...easy access... I love feeling his body next to mine....


----------

